# Hamilton Intra Matic 42mm, my first Hamilton.



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

When working in singapore a couple of months back I got my hands on a hamilton Intra Matic- love it!

Looks great with a suit which is what I wanted it for.


----------



## milton92 (Jul 18, 2012)

I.absolutely.love.the.intra-matic.

IMO its the cleanest hammy currently available. Well i guess it would have to be with that dial. 

Looks a little big on your wrist though, especially for a dress watch. I suppose it would be considered a "modern" dress watch being over 40mm. If they had a 38mm, that would be perfect.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very elegant indeed! Congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice,wear it in good health.

Can you post some better wristshots ? Thanks.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

They do have a 38mm, I just like the bigger face, it was down to personal preference and as I already have a beautiful christopher ward c5 in a 38mm guise I went for the bigger hammy, I love its clean lines and the slim movement, the micro rotor on the eta movement is a sight to behold.. think its also in the thin-o-matic which is very nice too!


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

When I get my suit on yes i'll get some better shots for you


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks nice. I really like the intra-matics.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys sorry for the long absence.. Have been working away a lot but now have an ad mini with tapatalk to take with me, whey! Anyway I will get some pics and share them with you at Xmas, it really is a lovely watch, especially with a smart shirt or suit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations. That watch looks like a winner for sure!


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

milton92 said:


> I.absolutely.love.the.intra-matic.
> 
> IMO its the cleanest hammy currently available. Well i guess it would have to be with that dial.
> 
> Looks a little big on your wrist though, especially for a dress watch. I suppose it would be considered a "modern" dress watch being over 40mm. If they had a 38mm, that would be perfect.


I agree but I love the thin o matic they do as well.. And some of the jazz masters are very very classy, but I just knew as soon as I clapped eyes on this one I had to have it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

scooby said:


> Congratulations. That watch looks like a winner for sure!


I have to say that it really is, I was torn between the 38 mm and 42mm versions, they both wear really well, would recommend either, very nice watch for the money

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## American Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the watch that got me interested in Hamilton. I now have a Thin-O-Matic heading my way as it met all my needs better than the Intra-Matic, which is to have both a dress watch and a casual non-sporty watch. But I won't rest until I have also bought the Intra-Matic.

Congrats on that watch. It is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks very much, I will also be hunting myself a thin o matic, it is another beautiful watch and almost bought one instead of the intra matic, but once I got it on my wrist I could not leave the store without it lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I just ordered a 38mm Intra Matic with silver dial and black strap. Can't wait to get it. I tried a 42mm at the A.D. (they were sold out of 38s) but thought it looked way too big, or at least I felt that particular design looked too big in that size. I wish they had made it as a 40mm; I think that would have been perfect.


----------



## Benay148 (Nov 23, 2012)

Aw man, that's my grail right there, in 38 black, congrats

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new Hamilton!


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> I just ordered a 38mm Intra Matic with silver dial and black strap. Can't wait to get it. I tried a 42mm at the A.D. (they were sold out of 38s) but thought it looked way too big, or at least I felt that particular design looked too big in that size. I wish they had made it as a 40mm; I think that would have been perfect.


As thin as the bezel is the 38 might as well be a 40. I've got that (silver on black, as you just ordered) and a 38 thin o matic (silver on brown) which wears much smaller. Best part though is the lug size is the same so, not only can I swap bands between the two, but I picked up the bracelet (take a close look at the official pics -- it's the same bracelet for the two models) and can use that as well. That bracelet is actually the only reason I didn't go with the gold pvd version. As much as I wanted too seeing them both on it In real life I know I made the right choice


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

Where is the best place to get a bracelet for mine, is this something an AD can get for me, need to find out if I have one locally first too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Cyclone said:


> Where is the best place to get a bracelet for mine, is this something an AD can get for me, need to find out if I have one locally first too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


AD or watchbands.com (I went through the latter) the Ref for the 38 bracelet is H605384100 it does in fact ship with the end links, despite the watchbands.com photos not showing them.
​


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> As thin as the bezel is the 38 might as well be a 40. I've got that (silver on black, as you just ordered) and a 38 thin o matic (silver on brown) which wears much smaller. Best part though is the lug size is the same so, not only can I swap bands between the two, but I picked up the bracelet (take a close look at the official pics -- it's the same bracelet for the two models) and can use that as well. That bracelet is actually the only reason I didn't go with the gold pvd version. As much as I wanted too seeing them both on it In real life I know I made the right choice


Thanks for the feedback. I thought that would probably be the case, as the watch is essentially 'all-dial'. I was taking a bit of a gamble ordering a 38mm without the ability to try it on first, but it sounds like the right choice. The 42mm looked like 46 on my wrist, and I didn't want something that looked that large in a dress style.


----------



## hrupex (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice watch. I recently bought one Hammy for myself.
I would like to ask Hamilton owners did your watches come with a protective foil on the glass?
I am wondering maybe mine is not as brand new as I would like to be...


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

hrupex said:


> Very nice watch. I recently bought one Hammy for myself.
> I would like to ask Hamilton owners did your watches come with a protective foil on the glass?
> I am wondering maybe mine is not as brand new as I would like to be...


By foil you mean the clear rubbery/plastic scratch protection thingie? Is that the proper name for it?

Back yes, front maybe 1 or 2 over the years but typically not. (I checked watch boxes, as I always stash such things with hang tags, invoices, etc. inside.)


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

hrupex said:


> Very nice watch. I recently bought one Hammy for myself.
> I would like to ask Hamilton owners did your watches come with a protective foil on the glass?
> I am wondering maybe mine is not as brand new as I would like to be...


Foil on the crystal, no. Plastic peel-off film on the back, yes.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

Front no, back yes and that was from a very upmarket watch boutique in Singapore, it was pristine even though it was the display watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

So people as promised, and long overdue I tried to get some better shots of my hammy on, it's an ok size on me and so thin goes with any of my shirts easily, I am quite pleased with these shots considering I took them on my iPad mini!




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't know why pictures make it look so big, I am 6ft with 7.5 inch wrists and big fat hands lol... It's a great size on me and gets much admiration from randomers lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

I've noticed this phenomenon before. I've got 6 7/8" size wrists and when I see photos of me wearing one of my 34-36" vintage sized watches they don't look small. 
That being said I freaking love the look of this watch. I was drawn to this style after seeing the special edition F. Constant that wus has been posting a link to at the top of some of the pages here. After looking into it I stumbled across the Hammy. As I've always really liked Hamitons, but as of yet haven't pulled the trigger, this has shot straight to the top of my wish list. 
As soon as I can manage it, after my wife and I close on our first house in March and the birth of our first born in June, I'm picking up a 38mm silver dial with bracelet to commemorate the year. I've decided I'm not buying another watch over 40mm ever again. They just feel to sloppy on my relatively smaller wrists. Kudos to Hammy for offering the two sizes on this design.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

They definitely wear bigger than their size would suggest due to the 'all-dial' design. I tried a 42mm on at my AD and thought it looked ridiculously large for a dress style watch, so I ordered a 38mm with silver dial, sight unseen (they were sold out of the smaller size).



Cobber said:


> As soon as I can manage it, after my wife and I close on our first house in March and the birth of our first born in June, I'm picking up a 38mm silver dial with bracelet to commemorate the year.


Here's a full length shot of mine to provide perspective. I'm 6'1" with 7.5" wrists, and the 38mm is a very nice size for this style of watch, but as you can see it looks great dressed down with jeans and a polo shirt too.


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

Nice Brent, thanks for the photo. I really like the matte black strap these come with. In fact, after seeing these for the first time I went and picked up a non-tapering flat black lizard for a Zodiac Olympos I'm fairly fond of. My plan is to purchase the O.E.M. strap separately. It's been my experience watch companies really wack you for the bracelet when purchased secondarily and not so much for the strap. I agree with the dial to overall diameter ratio. It really gives the watch a bit more presence given it's size. This should translate into better comfort as well.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Cobber said:


> Nice Brent, thanks for the photo. I really like the matte black strap these come with. My plan is to purchase the O.E.M. strap separately.


It's a nice strap, thin and very soft and comfortable. Watch out for the length, though, because it's quite short and I'm at the maximum limit of the strap and my wrists aren't huge by any means. It's only 110mm/70mm whereas a regular strap length is usually 115mm/80m. Combine the shorter than normal length with the smaller case size and you get a combination that will be too short for many people. From what you said in your earlier post, it should fit you just fine.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Cobber said:


> My plan is to purchase the O.E.M. strap separately. It's been my experience watch companies really wack you for the bracelet when purchased secondarily and not so much for the strap.


I agree with you on bracelets but double check this first. I already had a 38mm Thin-o-matic on leather when I decided to add a 38 Intra, and decided (since they use the same bracelet) to buy the bracelet and add the strap. Only I couldn't find the Ref for the strap, and, once I finally did, couldn't source it. I ended up buying the Intra on leather and the bracelet separately ($235, watchbands.com).

The hamilton website is all over on these Refs. For example, they show the same # for the Silver 38 and 42, despite a different lug width. The reference directly off the leather on my 38 silver is h600.304.105 (shown for the 38 black on the website, but not the 38 gold, though I have no idea why the bands would be different).

Anyway, hope the ref helps, as I said I'd double check to make sure you can get the band separately first. Good luck.


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the really great info guys, much appreciated, especially the ref. #'s. You've obviously been down this road before, thanks for the map. I'll definitely be using this at some point in the not to distant future.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

cprrckwlf said:


> The reference directly off the leather on my 38 silver is h600.304.105 (shown for the 38 black on the website, but not the 38 gold, though I have no idea why the bands would be different).


My guess is the black strap used for the 38 gold has a gold buckle instead of silver and carries a different ref. # because of this, even though the strap itself is the same.


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> My guess is the black strap used for the 38 gold has a gold buckle instead of silver and carries a different ref. # because of this, even though the strap itself is the same.


Thank you, for pointing out the obvious to me (as my palm hits my face). That is almost certainly correct and I should have seen it. Double, checking the silver/steel and black/steel 42s show the same ref for the strap, and the gold 42 different.


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought the only reason the gold ones had different codes was the gold plated buckles and the gold plating on the bracelet?

Lugs are the same on both models


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

I don't believe there's a gold plated bracelet. If there is I would love to see it. Pictures/links anyone?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Hammie Club !


----------



## Cyclone (Sep 29, 2012)

You may be right there... I may have my wires crossed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

2 Sizes Intra-matic: 38 and 42, with 20mm and 22mm lug widths, respectively. Each size has 3 case variants: silver face/steelcase, black/steel, silver/gold. All 3 cases in both sizes are available on black leather straps, with matching buckle, so that's 4 strap/buckle combos for 6 variants. The steel cases are also available on steel bracelets at both sizes. Add 2 more band reference numbers, for 4 variants. Total 10 ways to order.

Now, the Thin-o-matic also comes in 38 and 42, with the same size lugs. However, it only comes in a silver/steel and black/steel at both sizes and a gold/gold 38. I'm going to skip detailing the leather straps other than to say they are different and there are Toms available on both black and brown, but want to point out that the steel bracelets available for the Thin-o-matic and the Intra-matic are the same. The gold/gold tom also has an all gold expansion bracelet, which I personally find hideous but with the matching lugs you could put on an intra:
Hamilton Watch · Thin-O-matic Auto

Not to be left out, and no less offensive to my mind, the silver/steel 42 has it's own version:
Hamilton Watch · Thin-O-matic Auto

Anyway, this isn't the place for it, but I am seriously considering selling my Intra 38, silver/steel on leather. I bought it last month, and then my parent's gave me Grandfather's watch for christmas. An old longines with very similar styling and the added bonus of a petite seconde at 6. I find that on my wrist every time I would have grabbed the Intra-matic. I don't think it's breaking any rules if I say PM me if you might be interested here? Otherwise watch the sales thread, I'll be making a decision on it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cobber (May 22, 2010)

Lol. Thanks for the link to the 38mm gold on gold on gold expansion T.O.M.. I would definitely take a stab at rocking that if life's more critical concerns weren't begging attention.


----------



## teejay (Jan 16, 2012)

Love that Hamilton. Great pickup.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Cyclone said:


> So people as promised, and long overdue I tried to get some better shots of my hammy on, it's an ok size on me and so thin goes with any of my shirts easily, I am quite pleased with these shots considering I took them on my iPad mini!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch but way too big on you. The 38 mm version would definitely have been a much better fit.


----------



## Often (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------

